# Home Gym Equipment



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

Hi all. I've been training more off than on at gyms for nearly 30 years and have decided now I have a little space to try and train at home as my new gym is poor and I am hoping training at home will mean Im more consistent in the gym.

I've decided on a Bodymax Power Rack CF475 after reading a lot of what has been said on these forums. I'm probably going for a Bodymax CF430 bench but am open to other suggestions. What I'm a little stuck on are the bar lengths. I want to buy a barbell for squats and one for curls/overhead lifts etc. Am I right in thinking that I need a 7ft Olympic bar for the squats and a 5ft or 6ft for curls etc? I'm guessing cast iron weights are best. Any thoughts/comments/suggestions would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

ppiddy said:


> Hi all. I've been training more off than on at gyms for nearly 30 years and have decided now I have a little space to try and train at home as my new gym is poor and I am hoping training at home will mean Im more consistent in the gym.
> 
> I've decided on a Bodymax Power Rack CF475 after reading a lot of what has been said on these forums. I'm probably going for a Bodymax CF430 bench but am open to other suggestions. What I'm a little stuck on are the bar lengths. I want to buy a barbell for squats and one for curls/overhead lifts etc. Am I right in thinking that I* need a 7ft Olympic bar for the squats and a 5ft or 6ft for curls et*c? I'm guessing cast iron weights are best. Any thoughts/comments/suggestions would be appreciated. Cheers.


no reason you cant curl on a full olympic bar tbh mate, if you need to keep cost down and stuff, If i ever BB curl i use oly bar.

in terms of weights cast iron are the cheapest

bumpers are v expensive but will also protect the bar and the floor a lot more.

rubber is somewhere int he middle of the above


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

Cheers mate. I've just been costing everything up and do need to keep the price down so will just go with the single 7ft bar at the moment. Unfortunately my current gym doesn't have a power rack or any type of squats so pretty sure their barbells are only 5ft and pretty sure I used to squat with a 7ft one.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

@ppiddy I found the cf430 bench flimsy so sold it and got the cf302 flat bench, solid and alot cheaper.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

7ft oly bar & a combo bar is what I've found the most useful

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-close-grip-olympic-combo-e-z-bar.php


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys will have a look at both. Def dont want flimsy bench as I'm nearly 250lb (of mostly fat!) so need something that can take my weight.


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

Went with the Powerhouse Strength Package with the CF475 rack. Also ordered a 5&6 ft Oly bar with some dumbells and a few extra weights. Due in on the 28th so looking forward to finally sorting myself out!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

xpower said:


> 7ft oly bar & a combo bar is what I've found the most useful
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-close-grip-olympic-combo-e-z-bar.php


I have one of those combo bars in my garage that I haven't used in years, it caned my elbows when I went heavy with it yet the EZ bar has always been fine. I did like it up until my elbows got bad pain.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

ppiddy said:


> Went with the Powerhouse Strength Package with the CF475 rack. Also ordered a 5&6 ft Oly bar with some dumbells and a few extra weights. Due in on the 28th so looking forward to finally sorting myself out!!


not having that rack i cant say, but they have a load of the 375s at my school and the 5/6ft bars dont fit on the J hooks in a manner that allows weight to be put on etc... have you checked that? most powercages are built for 7ft bars...


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

The package comes with a 7ft Oly bar. I've just ordered the bars for barbells/bench use.


----------

